# Trying to get CO2 regulator locally



## waynestractor (Nov 9, 2011)

I put my new Marineland led on my tank last week and am starting to see lots of algae...looks like it's time for CO2! I want a regulator kit, don't really care to piece one together right now as I just don't have the time, but trying to find anything local, or on the mainland seems to be pretty tough. Originally I was gonna get a Milwaukee but have been turned off of them by many shops that sell and use them, they say they are hit and miss when it comes to warranty, which apparently they need from time to time. I am now looking at the Reef fanatic regulator and American marine ph monitor, or maybe the Milwaukee controller. I have called all over the Island and Vancouver and nobody stocks anything. I am gonna call GoReef in Montreal tomorrow morning and see if they have what I want in stock, according to their website it looks like they do. I am hoping maybe someone here can point me in the direction of someone local that stocks this stuff. I called Island pets in Burnaby yesterday, the guy said he would have to check with his boss to see if they could ship to the Island, took my name and number and I never heard back, so they are off my list, not very good customer service in my opinion! Any help would be appreciated, I am looking to spend a good chunk of change, you would think someone would want my cash

I will add that i'm not really interested in used setups, and definitely not interested in the Milwaukee regulator, not hearing too many good things about them, i'm not looking for the cheapest one I can find.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

If you want something reliable. Check out your local welding shop for a CO2 regulator or argon regulator which they can change over to CO2 for you. A decent US made, such as Victor, probably around $100. Your local welding shop may be able to get you a recondition one as well. I had reconditioned Victor that cost $75 then but has been running for 12 years and still going.

See if you can find a Simgo, it is very reliable and affordable - JL used to carry them but the local Simgo branch closed down.


----------



## waynestractor (Nov 9, 2011)

gklaw said:


> If you want something reliable. Check out your local welding shop for a CO2 regulator or argon regulator which they can change over to CO2 for you. A decent US made, such as Victor, probably around $100. Your local welding shop may be able to get you a recondition one as well. I had reconditioned Victor that cost $75 then but has been running for 12 years and still going.
> 
> See if you can find a Simgo, it is very reliable and affordable - JL used to carry them but the local Simgo branch closed down.


Thanks, but like I said i'm looking for a complete kit, I have regulators for for my welders and torches etc., just don't have the time to run around getting all the bits I need to put it together, prefer to order it all and have it show up on my doorstep, ready to put on the bottle and go...


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I got mine from JL Aquatics, they're not local to the island, but they'll probably do free shipping. It saved me the hassle of piecing it together, as I don't drive, I couldn't manage to do so.

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## airbaggedmazda (Apr 27, 2010)

Canadian aquatics stocks co2 equipment and will ship to you. Mykiss is his user name on BCA.


----------



## waynestractor (Nov 9, 2011)

Thanks, I will try them both tomorrow. J&L has a decent looking package, as long as it's not a Milwaukee regulator it might be what i'm looking for.


----------



## waynestractor (Nov 9, 2011)

airbaggedmazda said:


> Canadian aquatics stocks co2 equipment and will ship to you. Mykiss is his user name on BCA.


I sent Mykiss a PM and heard back within an hour...unfortunately he only carries the Milwaukee.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I believe J&L sell Simgo as well as Milwaukee stuff. If you are after something that's dual stage and don't want to DIY, here's some really nice stuff:
http://www.customco2.com/


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

The best bet is to check with JL if the following is offshore product as well.

Dual Guage CO2 Regulator, Solenoid & Needle Valve

I have seen a couple of pre-packaged CO2 regulator - Milwaulkee and Azoo. They are essentially the same product under different branding. Hit and miss is the right description. Victor and Simgo on the other hand, I had both for over 10 years.

You want real good stuff, you are going to have to do a little bit of assembly


----------



## waynestractor (Nov 9, 2011)

So i've decided to try the Milwaukee regulator and controller...I have done a ton of reading and it looks like the majority of the problems with them are due to user error. There seems to be an awful lot of them out there so there is bound to be issues with some of them. I ordered from Patrick at Canadian Aquatics and he has been really good about returning calls and pm's, he even tried to get it on the plane the day I ordered it but the weather has not been cooperating, hopefully it will be here by tomorrow...I have a 20lb tank of co2 sitting here waiting for it!

Thanks Pat for the great service!


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

You are in good hands


----------



## waynestractor (Nov 9, 2011)

gklaw said:


> You are in good hands


Seems like it...it's at the airport, if only mother nature would cooperate now!


----------



## waynestractor (Nov 9, 2011)

The co2 is up and running! I was pleasantly surprised at how easy it was to get things set up, even though there were no instructions with the regulator...printed them from Milwaukee's website. It took about an hour to set up the co2, calibrate the ph monitor and mount everything. Now I need a drop checker, something I forgot about when I ordered everything, or I could make one I suppose...


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

This hobby is fun, so much toy to play with !

 You should still be in good hands  Patrick ?


----------

